# slight puppy brag



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Here's one of Kobe's little girls. She's 5 months old here, pointing a chukar. So far so good!









Here's one of my favorite pics of Kobe









Wow this photo thing is sure easy now! Thanks Chris!


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Griffman she looks real good. Looks like she will be a heck of a hunter at 9 month. I need to get out with my Lab.

Great Pic's :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I like the rooster on the left. :beer:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

fargojohnson said:


> I like the rooster on the left. :beer:


Yeah I know...you aren't the first one to comment on that bird!

Here's the deal, that was the first bird of the day, real early season, I think it was possibly my first rooster of the year. The dog worked it perfectly, pointed, relocated, tracked and pointed again. The bird gets up, cackling like crazy...I couldn't tell if it was a rooster or not other than the cackling! I'm thinking to myself....god that's a young one....oh well....the dog did his job....gotta do mine!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I hear on that one. Just wanted to give you a hard time. I have shot one or two like that before. Don't think I have taken a pic. of one.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Great Pictures!!! That is one fine looking dog!!! :beer:


----------

